# edifier c6xd problem



## yehia7000 (Jan 18, 2016)

i just bought  edifier c6xd 5.1 the optical sound doesnt work at all , and if  i set to 5.1 the subewwofer and center speaker doesnt work only 3 speaker works with amplifier , i have asus sabertooth with relteake built in sound card . helpppp


----------



## RCoon (Jan 18, 2016)

Windows 10? Sounds like you need to configure your audio drivers.


----------



## SnakeDoctor (Jan 18, 2016)

Add your system Specs so people can help...


----------



## yehia7000 (Jan 18, 2016)

asus sabertooth z77 with relteak built in sound card


----------



## yehia7000 (Jan 18, 2016)

and windows 10


----------



## RCoon (Jan 18, 2016)

yehia7000 said:


> and windows 10



Press >>this<< button and fill it in.


----------



## yehia7000 (Jan 18, 2016)

i filled the specs , so what ?


----------



## RCoon (Jan 18, 2016)

yehia7000 said:


> i filled the specs , so what ?





RCoon said:


> Windows 10? Sounds like you need to configure your audio drivers.


----------



## yehia7000 (Jan 18, 2016)

how ?


----------



## RCoon (Jan 18, 2016)

yehia7000 said:


> how ?



Right Click your speaker icon in the task tray > Playback Devices >[Currently enabled device] > configure/properties


----------



## SnakeDoctor (Jan 18, 2016)

Once you plug in the(digital) audio cable does the Audio software pop up asking what device to configure it as? eg Headphone ,speakers, 5.1
If not i suggest you install the latest drivers for you motherboard which should include the software to configure speaker configuration.


Eg.





Also Disable all unused audio devices and make sure Digital output is *Default device*
Disable monitor Audio if HDMI
Below - in your case you will be using the realtek digital output(optical) so all other can be disabled except for the bottom one.


----------



## yehia7000 (Jan 18, 2016)

i already done this before what else ?


----------



## yehia7000 (Jan 18, 2016)

there is two speaker 
only
 have no sound the  left speaker and right speaker  the other  have sound


----------



## yehia7000 (Jan 18, 2016)

when i test those works : SL,SR,SUB,C And Those doesnt work : L,R


----------



## SnakeDoctor (Jan 18, 2016)

Not sure who you talking too , what about the audio config i suggested ? 
The config on the edifier remote have you checked all levels are up for all speakers
Check that there is no issue with DOA , use the standard auxiliary cord just for a test 



The lack of info will be hard to diagnose ,we do not know what you have tried so have to start somewhere.
Use the edit button instead of multiple posts or use the reply button


----------



## yehia7000 (Jan 19, 2016)

i managed to get all the speakers working by set in the configuration of relteake 7.1 speaker but when i play music the lift speaker is the only one not working


----------



## Locent (Mar 25, 2016)

Hi,I am having problem finding the powersuply for this edifier c6xd 5.1 speaker.I think my one got short circuit.
I want to replace it's power supply or a 3rd party power supply if possible.can anyone please help me with this?


----------

